# Adding a sunset to the landscape



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

This is a short video clip of my live steam run with a sunset landscape.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful. Thanks for posting. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Great video Don,
I'm glad you stuck with this and got the loop completed. I guess you are as well.
All the best for Christmas.
Cheers.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, what else can one say.


----------

